# fist time grower



## suuns6500k (Apr 10, 2015)

Suuns6500k here,need some quick advice,can my plants maintain a healthy seedling life with only 54% humidity?


----------



## zem (Apr 10, 2015)

yes they can


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 10, 2015)

Yes, my RH always runs lower than that.


----------

